# storage life of homebrew beer



## buffaloricky (Jun 6, 2010)

What is the storage life of a homebrew beer???


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 6, 2010)

Wade?? You awake yet??


----------



## Malkore (Jun 6, 2010)

It varies on the style really. In general terms, the darker the beer, OR the more hops used, OR the higher the alcohol content...increases the shelf life and stability.

That's why you see aged and oaked Stout beers...however a kolsch or hefe or a wit should be drank fairly young. Same reason Bud/Miller/Coors wants to show off how young their ultra-delicate 'beers' are.

So the light beers will lose their peak flavor sooner, but woudl still be drinkable at 1 year. my kegs last months and month and months usually too.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2010)

Malkore said it all. That being said I had a fridge die on me when I first started making beer and kegging and wasnt able to replace it for about a year and just kept the kegs I had in my cellar and when I finally bought another fridge I chilled them and cracked them open to see if they were any good and low and behold I really didnt taste any difference at all. I had on tap a Wit Beer, Cream Ale, and a Sparkling Crab Apple wine and all were very good still.


----------



## buffaloricky (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks once again for the input.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

Ihave some bottled Rasp Wheat from 7 yrs ago and still good but lost "some" flavor. Now that I keg everything it dont last that long


----------



## Wade E (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow, 7 years huh.


----------



## Tom (Jun 6, 2010)

Yea can U believe it HERE ?
Still in "grolsh" type bottles. Still carbonated...


----------



## Malkore (Jun 7, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yea can U believe it HERE ?
> Still in "grolsh" type bottles. Still carbonated...



the grolsch part is the hard part to believe...everyone always complains about the swing tops not carbing. you must be keeping the bales nice and tight though.

Hell i have 3 bottles of mead that are corked, and they are 11 years old and show slight carbonation (this was made before I knew about degassing). No wax, just plain corks and stored UPRIGHT.

and its delicious!


----------

